# worried about outcome



## mdevine (Jan 30, 2006)

hi guys 
i had iui on Mon and I'm not very confident about the outcome has anyone ever known anyone to get pg from iui. i have endo and pcos and for some reason I'm unable to think positive can anybody help 
thanks love martine


----------



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi  

I have a good friend on here who is pregnant having had IUI and everything is going lovely, so keep positive as with IUI it's all timed so well to give you the very best chance of the two "meeting up" 
I wish you lots of luck and babydust

  

Wendy K


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

martine,
Just like to say   for your first iui treatment i shall keep my fingers crossed for you hun take care keep me posted nicky xx.


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi martine, I got pregnant 3 years ago on my first try with IUI so it does work. And i had my second last friday. Fingers crossed its worked this time 2.   Good luck hun.
Luv sally x x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Martine
You obviously havent seen the heading BFP with IUI!! Lots of lovely IUI bumps and babies including my beautiful daughter asleep in my arms. Good luck and yes it definately can work x


----------



## mdevine (Jan 30, 2006)

wow girls thankyou so much u have totally boosted my confidence with the replies I'm so glad i got this site or else i would go insane.congratulations to all who have conceived   . and to all of u who are trying so much good luck coming your way      you all take it easy will keep u posted thankyou soooooooooo much 

love martine


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,

my sister got pregnant on her 3rd and 4th IUI's.


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello!

I did!  And all the rest of us on the BFP thread - have a look!

It can work    Lots & lots of luck  

Minkey x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi, I got a BFP on my 2nd DIUI and also my 3rd DIUI.  Now have a beautiful little girl from IUI.

Good Luck

Emma
x x x x


----------



## lo (Sep 5, 2006)

I had my first iui on 16 oct o6 got a bfp today.  i am in shock but shows it works.

lou


----------



## mdevine (Jan 30, 2006)

wow thanks girls u have give me so much more confidence in this TX but u no how it is one TX don't work so u think there all gna fail  .congrats to all u women who have had   especially Lou who i bet is still in major shock    your all fab and i think i would have gone insane without ya all 

love martine
    
and good luck to all having TX xxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

I got pregnant on my first IUI and hoping that it will work again first time.


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Stay positive. I got pregnant on 1st IUI and also had PCOS. Have a look on IUI and IVF BFP thread and you will be a lot more optimistic. Good Luck. N Lass X


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello,

Just wanted to wish you luck and hope you get that BFP. I am about to start IUI for the 1st time.

Love
Hugs


----------

